# Do guys like snuggling?



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

That's one of my favourite things to do in a relationship...just being in his arms feeling 100% safe, warm and cozy :3 Being able to smell his cologne, falling asleep with his arm around me, my head on his chest listening to his heartbeat it's like heaven.

But do guys actually like snuggling or do they only do it because they think it will lead to sex?


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

i love it. 

i never did it for the hope of it leading to sex - it just lead to sex often.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Of course guys like it.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

after sex snuggles are best


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Love it


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive kind of wondered this too.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Snuggling, holding hands, yup all that good stuff.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Some guys like it more than some girls.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

I love me a good snuggle. After sex snuggle is amazing, our naked, sweaty bodies lying there - her's on my side, her moist breasts pressing against the side of my chest and her head resting atop my shoulder and her wet hair draped onto my skin as I caress her back gently with my fingers from one hand and hold her hand with the other.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I certainly do. I'd even go as far as saying I prefer it over sex most of the time, nowadays.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Cuddling > Sex in every way

I'm not good at describing my emotion about it, but to be held and embraced by another with pure affection in mind seems so lovely. Just to be sharing warmth and snuggling together sounds perfect...

I dream of such an experience with someone I love.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I'm single right now, but I snuggle with my pup and she and I both agree its a good thing.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I love me a good snuggle. After sex snuggle is amazing, our naked, sweaty bodies lying there - her's on my side, her moist breasts pressing against the side of my chest and her head resting atop my shoulder and her wet hair draped onto my skin as I caress her back gently with my fingers from one hand and hold her hand with the other.


:love2


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhh, well, YES, this one sure does.

Let's snuggle and cuddle right now. Where you at?~


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I love me a good snuggle. After sex snuggle is amazing, our naked, sweaty bodies lying there - her's on my side, her moist breasts pressing against the side of my chest and her head resting atop my shoulder and her wet hair draped onto my skin as I caress her back gently with my fingers from one hand and hold her hand with the other.


So cute.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Love cuddling! I have been a snuggler since a baby, I guess I just like the closeness I feel when I am snuggled up with someone.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Never snuggled but it looks like it's pretty intimate


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

sleepforeverandever said:


> That's one of my favourite things to do in a relationship...just being in his arms feeling 100% safe, warm and cozy :3 Being able to smell his cologne, falling asleep with his arm around me, my head on his chest listening to his heartbeat it's like heaven.
> 
> But do guys actually like snuggling or do they only do it because they think it will lead to sex?


I love cuddling too and for all the same reasons you just mentioned. It's more difficult for guys because of the dead arm and face full of hair, but I love cuddling with my girlfriend every night.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

arnie said:


> I love cuddling too and for all the same reasons you just mentioned. It's more difficult for guys because of the *dead arm and face full of hair*, but I love cuddling with my girlfriend every night.


It's worth it.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Never done it before, but it sounds pretty nice


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well yes of course. If it leads to sex then that's just a welcome bonus.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

lol.. if only I were remotely in a position to experience this. ah well...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Never experienced this so


> THERE IS AS YET INSUFFICIENT DATA FOR A MEANINGFUL ANSWER.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love snuggling!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love it. It feels so damn good and makes me happy. Ah yes, the joys of Oxytocin.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course they do.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, even though I hate being touched I like this.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course I do. I :heart it.

Unfortunately I've never had the opportunity to snuggle. That's far worse than being a virgin if you ask me.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Of course I do. I :heart it.
> 
> Unfortunately I've never had the opportunity to snuggle. That's far worse than being a virgin if you ask me.


I'll snuggle with you


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I seriously don't think so. Every guy I Was with were annoyed with the fact that I just wanted to lie there on the grass and sleep. All hugging them. They would just be like " Seriously Paloma?" They were more into smoking pot and getting physical. Seriously, this is why I might go for dating girls or at least try to date them. So hard to find who's bi or gay.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea so much I made a profession out of it.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I love snuggling.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I love smuggling.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i like it, equally as much as sex i think. but it will make me want sex. and then i start to wonder if she will want to or if i'll just be stuck wanting to. post-sex snuggling is better because theres no pressure.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

On a couch while watching a movie; bliss.
One thing that I do miss; feeling like nothing else matters. 
If only for a little while!


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

I daydream about cuddling about as much as I daydream about sex. Never done it before but it sounds ssssooooooo nice. 
I like to cuddle with a pillow sometimes. No joke. Not ashamed.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

snuggle virgin checking in


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I seriously don't think so. Every guy I Was with were annoyed with the fact that I just wanted to lie there on the grass and sleep. All hugging them. They would just be like " Seriously Paloma?" They were more into smoking pot and getting physical. Seriously, this is why I might go for dating girls or at least try to date them. So hard to find who's bi or gay.


What part of Texas do you live in because in Houston there is no shortage of gay women. Trust me I've hit on a few of them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No I hate it! :<

get ur cooties away pls


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Snuggling is awesome. being in somebody's arms is the most zen feeling ever.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

I know I do. It's a nice warm feeling, that I miss a lot.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer cuddling over sex, so yes I enjoy it.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I seriously don't think so. Every guy I Was with were annoyed with the fact that I just wanted to lie there on the grass and sleep. All hugging them. They would just be like " Seriously Paloma?" They were more into smoking pot and getting physical. Seriously, this is why I might go for dating girls or at least try to date them. So hard to find who's bi or gay.


no need to go les, i'll snuggle you.:cuddle


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

So according to the posts in this thread, guys don't like cuddling.


----------



## Snugglie (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Snugglie said:


> Yes.


you made a screen name just for this thread?

side-ish note: summer ruins snuggling a bit. once i start overheating it snowballs into a sauna really quickly

reason #562 summer sucks


----------



## Snugglie (Aug 13, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> you made a screen name just for this thread?
> 
> side-ish note: summer ruins snuggling a bit. once i start overheating it snowballs into a sauna really quickly
> 
> reason #562 summer sucks


Yup, I anticipated this thread 12 months ago.

Figured I have to make a first post somewhere.. and this thread seemed appropriate.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It's official now. Our prophet has come.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never done it but its something I used to constantly fantasize about. Its been so long since I've been hugged that I don't even remember what that feels like either.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah I actually like doing that stuff instead of straight up banging I'm not a damn pornstar..

But yeah snugglings bomb chicks smell soo gooood


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I've never cuddled with a girl but I'd like to, it seems nice. I don't really like people touching me but if I liked her I might not mind. It's just the whole idea of doing that with a girl just seems so impossible to me...


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Is the sky blue?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Only during the daytime.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

if its naked then sure


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel like a lot of guys just tolerate it for girls.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sounds nice in theory. I like to cosy up in some blankets and forget the trauma of being alive.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> I feel like a lot of guys just tolerate it for girls.


I like the thought of it, it's just hard to imagine what it would feel like.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> I feel like a lot of guys just tolerate it for girls.


we don't. I'm a pretty sexist, sex-orientated man and even I like cuddling.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Sure. Could do it all day.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> Sure. Could do it all day.


With those biceps I'm sure you'd crush the poor girl!!! :haha

I kid I kid


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> With those biceps I'm sure you'd crush the poor girl!!! :haha
> 
> I kid I kid


I'll be gentle with her, promise. :lol


----------

